

Review my App: Network-based integrity monitoring - sucuri
http://sucuri.net

======
mahmud
You need to make the call to action "try now" and "more info" links into
BUTTONS: highly contrasted big fat buttons with onhover visual feedback.

------
sucuri2
Thanks for the suggestions... I will try to fix those.

Regarding the app itself, did you get a chance to try? Any comments?

------
rotope
The idea seems good, but the page is not descriptive enough. Do you have a
demo somewhere in there?

